# cotonete, hisopo, etc.



## Cubista

Bom dia a todos!

Estava com saudades do forum!

Alguém pode me dizer como se diz 'cotonete' em espanhol?

Já encontrei 'hisopo' (parece que é mais para uso médico), 'cotonito' (parece muito informal pois nem está nos dicionários), 'asta flexible' (muito geral, pode ser qualquer coisa...).

Grata.

Cubista


----------



## Mate

La traducción es "hisopo flexible con puntas de algodón" pero en la Argentina todos los llamamos "cotonetes". Es marca registrada de un laboratorio muy grande que los ha impuesto. Parecido a lo que pasó hace tiempo con las hojas de afeitar; se las llamaba Gilette (una yilé).


----------



## Tomby

Segundo o DRAE chama-se "hisopo" na Argentina, em México, no Uruguai e na Venezuela. 
Em Espanha "_hisopo_" é um utensílio [hissope] para fazer aspersões de água-benta, nos actos religiosos. 
O nome exacto de cotonetes é "*bastoncillos de **algodón*". 
Acabo de vê-los num supermercado. Um pote de 100 cotonetes duplos custa 0,89 €.


----------



## Mate

Tombatossals said:


> Segundo o DRAE chama-se "hisopo" na Argentina, em México, no Uruguai e na Venezuela.
> Em Espanha "_hisopo_" é um utensílio [hissope] para fazer aspersões de água-benta, nos actos religiosos.
> O nome exacto de cotonetes é "*bastoncillos de **algodón*".
> Acabo de vê-los num supermercado. Um pote de 100 cotonetes duplos custa 0,89 €.


En el pote que está en mi botiquín dice: hisopos flexibles con puntas de algodón. La marca es "Cotonetes".


----------



## Tomby

Olá Monteamargo! Não ponho em dúvida a sua resposta. Simplesmente disse o que diz o DRAE e que se alguém pergunta-se em Espanha por "_ hisopos flexibles con puntas de algodón_" ninguém saberia a que se está a referir a pessoa que quer comprar cotonetes. 
O seu exemplo de "gilette" é muito esclarecedor porque finalmente em Espanha chegou a ser um substantivo. Igualmente acontecem com "meybas" (fato de banho), "wambas" (sapatos desportivos), "tiritas" (pensos higiénicos), "clinex" ou "cleenex" (lenço de papel), etc. 
Saudações cordiais!


----------



## Vanda

Mesma coisa por aqui. Ninguém compra hastes flexíveis de algodão. Todos nós compramos cotonetes e até pouco tempo atrás: _modess, gilette_ e outros. Mas é sempre bom sabermos as opções, generalizadas, formais e informais, no caso de uma eventualidade!


----------



## Cubista

Muito obrigada aos 3!!

Posso confessar que senti uma pontinha de inveja do Mateamargo e TT?

Ir até o 'botiquín' ou o supermercado e tirar a dúvida 'in loco'.... Quando eu estou em algum país de idioma espanhol fico olhando tudo com muito interesse pois sei que vou precisar usar os termos depois; mas quando finalmente preciso, ou eu esqueci, ou justamente aquilo não vi.... ainda bem que existe o forum! 

Abraços,

Cubista


----------



## carpova

El post es antiguo,
confio que alguien me pueda ayudar.

Ya veo que "cotonete" son bastoncillos de algodón para los oidos.
Pero entonces, ¿por qué aparece en el nombre de gran número de emisoras de radio portuguesas????

cotonete clasica, cotonete alternativa, cotonete ambient, cotonete anos 50.....
¿Qué significa en ese contexto???


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenido Carpova, 

Posso estar enganada, mas parece que 'cotonete' nesse sentido é nome próprio. Por exemplo, o nome deste site é Cotonete e inclusive tem a figura dum cotonete. De qualquer modo, é bom esperar por um luso para confirmar, ou  não!


----------



## carpova

Gracias Vanda!!
Muito obrigado!!
É divertido ver o logo, 
 quer dizer que a rádio limpa os ouvidos...????


----------



## Vanda

Ou a música é tão boa que desentope/ limpa os ouvidos.


----------



## Carfer

La verdad es que no sé y me asombra mucho que lo hayas oído porque yo, jamás de mi vida. 'Cotonetes' son 'bastoncillos'. No necesité ir al super para confirmarlo como TT, los tengo justo a mi lado en el baño y, como casi todo lo que se vende ahora en Portugal, la caja tiene un rótulo bilingue. 'Hisopo' es 'híssope', un aspersorio para agua bendita. 
Emisoras portuguesas? Te acuerdas del nombre? No suelo oïr la radio con mucha frecuencia, sin embargo puede que te pueda ayudar.

P.D. Bueno, ya está explicado. 'Cotonete' es un site de radio en la Web del ISP Clix. No me preguntes por qué se llama 'cotonete', quizás podía llamarse 'híssope' y daba igual.

Novo P.S. Afinal Vanda já tinha colocado o link para o site da Radio Cotonete que, com a pressa de responder, nem sequer vi. Desculpem. Mas bem, é isso, um podcast de estações de rádio da Clix, de vários géneros. Suponho que isso resolverá o problema de carpova.  



carpova said:


> El post es antiguo,
> confio que alguien me pueda ayudar.
> 
> Ya veo que "cotonete" son bastoncillos de algodón para los oidos.
> Pero entonces, ¿por qué aparece en el nombre de gran número de emisoras de radio portuguesas????
> 
> cotonete clasica, cotonete alternativa, cotonete ambient, cotonete anos 50.....
> ¿Qué significa en ese contexto???


----------



## andre luis

carpova said:


> El post es antiguo,
> confio que alguien me pueda ayudar.
> 
> Ya veo que "cotonete" son bastoncillos de algodón para los oidos.
> Pero entonces, ¿por qué aparece en el nombre de gran número de emisoras de radio portuguesas????
> 
> cotonete clasica, cotonete alternativa, cotonete ambient, cotonete anos 50.....
> ¿Qué significa en ese contexto???


Eu acho que a rádio Cotonete recebia esse nome,não só pela boa música,mas também era um trocadilho com "internet"...
Quanto aos cotonetes,eu também procuro as fotos no Ebay e Mercadolivre,sempre é possível descobrir boas referências.


----------



## Mangato

Desculpem a minha ignorância. Então os padres aspersan a agua benta com cotonete?


----------



## carpova

Hola/Ola

disculpa Mangato, 
¿aspersar es rociar?.

Nao vejo a palavra nos diccionários portugueses e também nao en os galegos.
(No veo su traducción en los diccionarios de portugués ni de gallego)


----------



## orquídea selvagem

olá Carpova ,
Procure no dicionário a palavra "aspergir" .


----------



## Mangato

carpova said:


> Hola/Ola
> 
> disculpa Mangato,
> ¿aspersar es rociar?.
> 
> Nao vejo a palavra nos diccionários portugueses e também nao en os galegos.
> (No veo su traducción en los diccionarios de portugués ni de gallego)


 
Sim é isso. Rociar ou asperjar em espanhol. O verbo aspergir é irregular. Agora não consigo entrar no Priberam on line e não posso comprovar se aspersam está correcto.

Cumprimentos

Agora que já pude entrar no Priberam ol line comprovo meu erro devi dizer aspergem.

Aspersor é ese aparellho que além de molhar a grama nos parques também nos molha a nos


----------



## jsf_pp

no quiero sonar reiterativo ni mucho menos pero me asombra aun lo de los "cotonitos". sabia que los hermanos argentinos les llamaban "cotonetes", pero no tenia idea de donde venian... es mas, todo esto me trajo recuerdos de una de las tantas peliculas de freddy krugger. ese de la elm street, que en una de ellas salia un tipo que se mandaba un cotonito gigante por la oreja izquierda... horrible no?

volviendo a los cotonetes, que deriban de una marca registrada (MR o TM[trademark]), por aca sucede algo similar con el papel higienico, al cual le suelen decir _confort,_ que fue una de las poineras compañias en el rubro. 

ya, no doy mas la lata.
a-dios.


----------

